

Review my app: FoodFyt, FaceMash for food - Baher
http://foodfyt.com/

======
moblivu
Great website! I just lost 20 minutes of my life rating food to then die in
even to eat many of them. I think it is therefore a mission success!

I think a great concept you could add would be a food fight mode where you
create your own fight between two image you added and can send a link to it.
This would be great when two person argue about who cooked better or what
tastes better between two thing. It would be a simple way to incorporate the
classic human fight over two meal with a fun tool to get a result out the
fight.

~~~
Baher
Thanks! Great idea! allowing users to create custom pairs of photo and allow
to share them is on the upcoming features list, and perhaps a facebook app
would suit this purpose.

------
r00k
Very nice design.

One request: keyboard shortcuts.

If you'd like people to play a bunch (and I imagine you would), this would be
a nice touch.

~~~
Baher
true, will add this by today or tomorrow

------
djjose
Pretty cool! Noticed a possible bug though. Mouseover the left image gives me
a vote url param of r and right image param yields l. Could cause some weird
reports for ya if you hadn't noticed.

------
jaredstenquist
Interesting idea. It would be a lot more valuable with a domain name that a
potential user could spell after hearing it mentioned to them.

Also - A caption for each submission would be huge.

~~~
Baher
that's the best domain name that I could think of at the time. As for the
caption, I'm not sure yet... I'm still trying to see if I can pull the photo
comment from Instagram.

------
revorad
Looks cool. You could do better with displaying the results like this site -
<http://www.thematchinggame.com/>

~~~
Baher
bar grahps is definitely a more powerful visual cue... will see when I can add
it, thanks for the idea!

~~~
revorad
Not just the type of graph but the fact that you don't have to scroll down to
see the results. I didn't notice the results until I scrolled by mistake. If
you have to keep scrolling up and down, it's annoying.

~~~
Baher
true! we could improve that by saving some of the spaces in the design to
bring above the fold, will do that right away!

------
ecito
I think it's becoming the norm for these comparison sites to use the 1 and 2
keys to select between the two choices. You don't have it, I was disappoint.

~~~
Baher
you're absolutely right! it was a weekend project of sorts, so we didn't have
time to add everything we wanted to see

------
thebigj
hey question, how did you overcome the network effect problem, since for
voting games like these to be 'fun', would require a pool of 'items' to be in
the universe.

------
alexmchale
Thank you for not calling it a "startup." I like the site!

~~~
Baher
can't call a weekend project a startup!

------
jsavimbi
That's awesome, thank you!

Would love to be able to sign in via Instagram and add my images.

~~~
Baher
Thought about this, but if we open it up to users some of them may upload
photos that are not about food, right? Or maybe we can do some moderation
before including them, or even allow users to weed out non-food photos.

~~~
jsavimbi
There's your problem right there. If I can't upload my photos and compare them
to others and be judged, then I have no use for the service.

There are solutions to this problem, but censuring, controlling or impeding
user contributions is not one of them.

